# What is the correct seat?



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 15, 2020)

...for a 1956 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet? I currently have an era correct Brooks on the bike. Catalog shows a tan seat.
Help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

From the ad it looks like a tan Mesinger B1 Deluxe fixed rail seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 15, 2020)

Does anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Does anyone have one for sale?



Might want to post in the wanted section. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

I believe this is what you would need  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tan-leather-mesinger-3-spring-seat.163607/


----------

